# instant pay



## kbb (Jul 15, 2016)

is anybody else having problems with instant pay this week? Mine was fine until this weekend.....now it says "failed" twice....


----------



## Ubersinger (Dec 15, 2017)

It didnt come through for me either.


----------



## kbb (Jul 15, 2016)

Ubersinger said:


> It didnt come through for me either.


I never have problems.....I'm guessing something is going on


----------



## IERide (Jul 1, 2016)

“Failed” seems to be the Uber mantra...


----------



## Drive2Bless (May 20, 2018)

As of Saturday Uber is failing instant pay processes and automatically rolling them to direct deposit and saying it will take 3 to 4 days to get your money. When I called Uber the first time I was on hold 45 minutes and was told that the payment failed and it will be deposited in 3 to 4 days and I will just have to live with it. Well I'm kind of a persistent guy so I called back to talk to another person I waited 1 hour on hold and I was told the same thing. I think it is very wrong for drivers to go driving thinking they can run a few runs grab some cash get some gas run some more but, you don't get your money and you're stuck. I know this is a massive problem because I got the second person to tell me that they are having major issues and that is why the call center is so jammed.


Sunday morning I had $12 from Saturday that I decided to try instant pay to see if it would go through before I invested a tank of gas, and it did. So I thought great I'll go ahead and drive today cuz I'm going to get my money so I drove till noon hit instant pay again and it failed.


I've been driving for 6 months and use instant pay all the time. I called my bank after the first call to find out if it even made it to my bank and it did not. Uber is really trying to hide this instead of being upfront and letting us know what's going on.


So this is a warning that if you are a driver and expecting to get your instant pay it's not a guarantee and it's a hit or miss take your chances.

I feel like they are hiding it because they fear drivers will stop driving. After The second fail I have to stop because I didn't expect this delay.

I hope this helps you decide what you will do.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

I just had this happen last night...

Two help tickets have NOT...

Been addressed...YET...10 HOURS...!!!

My bank...Greendot...

was doing maintenance last night...

So may have prevented the transfer...

Butt...it may be a sign that Uber...

Is screwed up or holding money...

Tired of paying fees AND...

Not getting the deposit...8>(

Rakos


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

And I thought I was alone...8>O

Thinking this may be what they're doin...

Rakos


----------



## kbb (Jul 15, 2016)

Rakos said:


> I just had this happen last night...
> 
> Two help tickets have NOT...
> 
> ...


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

Does anyone know...

If instant pay has been working...

Today Sunday afternoon...???

Rakos


----------



## kbb (Jul 15, 2016)

Rakos said:


> Does anyone know...
> 
> If instant pay has been working...
> 
> ...


GOOD QUESTION


----------



## jdub619 (May 20, 2018)

Rakos said:


> Does anyone know...
> 
> If instant pay has been working...
> 
> ...


still not working, mine just failed


----------



## RynoHawk (Mar 15, 2017)

Last week they instant paid a $2.00 tip that came through from the previous week that I don't remember requesting instant pay for. They still took their 50c.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

It just worked...8>)


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Rakos said:


> It just worked...8>)


Just got off the phone with Rohit..8:25pm EST..Rohit "checked his resources (yelled across the room to manoj..."is it working yet") " he says its still down. Imagine my surprise at their lack of knowledge!


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

The longer they hang on to your money, the more interest they earn!
$$


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

Uber's Guber said:


> The longer they hang on to your money, the more interest they earn!
> $$


also directly correlated to the more trips i ignore.


----------



## OCJarvis (Sep 4, 2017)

Hasn't worked all weekend....

As a result, The little pink dysfunctional sister with Daddy issues and I have been getting close.


----------



## Rakos (Sep 2, 2014)

They still haven't replied...

To my two issue tickets...8>O

Rakos


----------



## SurgeWarrior (Jun 18, 2016)

"Rohit, Big Rakos here....what are you wearing? If I aint getting my bananas, you aint getting my veels, now make it happin cappin!" 









Rakos


----------



## Saltyoldman (Oct 18, 2016)

RynoHawk said:


> Last week they instant paid a $2.00 tip that came through from the previous week that I don't remember requesting instant pay for. They still took their 50c.


Atleast they only took 25% of the payment this time


----------



## UberEatsDriverWA (Feb 26, 2018)

I sent in some stories to my local news stations. 

It's going on 6 days now without getting paid correctly as a contractor and 2 days of not getting paid by Uber. I hate using my own money for this shit company. Do they realize how much money they lose when they break something? We didn't ask for anything new and usually its something we didn't ask for like pool. Sent in 150 emails and when I call all they say is EMAIL in. I think one email is over 24 hrs without a response lol I got a few of the calls on recording to show how stupid/useless the support team is and what the drivers are technically paying for. Still don't know if I will be paid boost and was lied to when told a supervisor would call me. More than $40 worth is missing from boost and about $100 failed with instant pay. Boost is working again but they still haven't paid me for when they broke it. Contractor my ass lol Idk many contractors in my day job that would be okay with not getting paid after each job. Cash or check in hand or have fun in court/collections


----------



## polar2017 (Jul 1, 2017)

I called again this morning.
Support told me a different story this time.
Server migration failure.
Impacting a small amount of driver partners.
Expect $ 24-48 hours.


----------



## KelzUber (Mar 20, 2018)

kbb said:


> is anybody else having problems with instant pay this week? Mine was fine until this weekend.....now it says "failed" twice....


Mine says the same thing ever said they're having a problem right now with the instant pay and hopefully they will get it resolved soon and you should receive your instant pay within 3 to 5 business days is what they told me.


----------



## touberornottouber (Aug 12, 2016)

Having the same issue here. What bothers me are the instant pay requests show up as "failed" but then they do not return the amount due to my account. It makes me worry that they are trying to screw me over. It's not even clear whether the money will be transferred in the normal weekly payout when it is hanging in limbo like that. Support claims it will. I am susupicious.

Just out of curiousity has anyone here having problems NOT applied for their Uber/GoBank debit card? I got one but haven't been using it. Because I see them as scumbags now I partially wonder if it is a ploy to get us to use that new Uber debit card for payouts? "Oh just use your Uber debit card and all will work fine"


----------



## SurgeMasterMN (Sep 10, 2016)

Confirmed also contacted support. It will be down for a while so hold off before cashing out. And before u cash out mid week send them an email with one of your original ones they replied to and ask if it has been fixed.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

RynoHawk said:


> Last week they instant paid a $2.00 tip that came through from the previous week that I don't remember requesting instant pay for. They still took their 50c.


Don't spend it all at one place


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

SurgeMasterMN said:


> Confirmed also contacted support. It will be down for a while so hold off before cashing out. And before u cash out mid week send them an email with one of your original ones they replied to and ask if it has been fixed.


I have a gobank card and my own debit card linked. Both have worked fine before this weekend. Which card would be the best bet once it comes back?


----------



## UberEatsDriverWA (Feb 26, 2018)

I don't think many drivers drive when this goes on. I love how they put you will still get paid for doing the jobs but instant pay is broken. They need to just shut down the app when they break it so they can't scam drivers. We are the ones wasting the money on gas, brakes, etc... Randomly throughout each year you break the app trying something WE DON"T WANT. 

I emailed in last night and they told me they were working on a new flex payment system. **** that Instant pay worked just fine


----------



## Sariandan (Feb 3, 2018)

This morning, around 2:30am, my wife and I both cashed out. Hers went in the bank, mine is in limbo. Same as everyone else, I have not received a response from support.


----------



## Lanie (May 21, 2018)

Didn't get my money Saturday night and i worked 10 hours taking people back and forth to the Preakness and now I can't have my money until Wednesday? Maybe I'll start devoting more attention to my Lyft driver app cuz their instant pay WORKS!


----------



## JayBeKay (Oct 13, 2016)

Mine "failed" last night. I have submitted two requests for information to Uber with no response. If Uber cannot ensure that the technology will work, take it down! It is very disingenuous to NOT inform people of a bug and/or issue or offer this service if it won't work. People like myself count on this functionality to work so that bills can get paid. If I wanted the money mid-week, then I would have just waited for direct deposit!

Adding insult to injury, no response from Uber.

Uber is really "Moving Backwards".


----------



## Leah Swift (Aug 29, 2017)

kbb said:


> is anybody else having problems with instant pay this week? Mine was fine until this weekend.....now it says "failed" twice....


This weekend 2 of them failed for me. So just today I tried to do the instant pay and it worked now. They emailed me for my 2 failed instant pay saying it will be deposited in 3 to 5 days.



Rakos said:


> Does anyone know...
> 
> If instant pay has been working...
> 
> ...


I just did instant pay just 5 mins ago and it's working now.


----------



## Codyboy1 (May 21, 2018)

Leah Swift said:


> This weekend 2 of them failed for me. So just today I tried to do the instant pay and it worked now. They emailed me for my 2 failed instant pay saying it will be deposited in 3 to 5 days.
> 
> I just did instant pay just 5 mins ago and it's working now.


What city are you in?


----------



## MHR (Jul 23, 2017)

OCJarvis said:


> As a result, The little pink dysfunctional sister with Daddy issues and I have been getting close.


Brief thread hijack.

Best. Description. Of Lyft. EVER.

Now back to our normally scheduled thread.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

UberEatsDriverWA said:


> I sent in some stories to my local news stations.


Your local fake-peddling news stations don't give a crap about your lack of Uber pay, unless they can figure out a way to blame Donald Trump.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Good!

While you ants are running out of gas, I'll be making money.

Lol! 

Sell scrap metal or blood plasma. Do something / anything. No, not anything.


----------



## Uber's Guber (Oct 22, 2017)

FormerTaxiDriver♧ said:


> Good! While you ants are running out of gas, I'll be making money. Lol!  Sell scrap metal or blood plasma.


----------



## john1975 (Jul 29, 2016)

Drive2Bless said:


> As of Saturday Uber is failing instant pay processes and automatically rolling them to direct deposit and saying it will take 3 to 4 days to get your money. When I called Uber the first time I was on hold 45 minutes and was told that the payment failed and it will be deposited in 3 to 4 days and I will just have to live with it. Well I'm kind of a persistent guy so I called back to talk to another person I waited 1 hour on hold and I was told the same thing. I think it is very wrong for drivers to go driving thinking they can run a few runs grab some cash get some gas run some more but, you don't get your money and you're stuck. I know this is a massive problem because I got the second person to tell me that they are having major issues and that is why the call center is so jammed.
> 
> Sunday morning I had $12 from Saturday that I decided to try instant pay to see if it would go through before I invested a tank of gas, and it did. So I thought great I'll go ahead and drive today cuz I'm going to get my money so I drove till noon hit instant pay again and it failed.
> 
> ...


You're telling me you can't afford gas without instant pay? That seems a bit far fetched and hard to believe although sadly I'm sure it's the case for some people.



Lanie said:


> Didn't get my money Saturday night and i worked 10 hours taking people back and forth to the Preakness and now I can't have my money until Wednesday? Maybe I'll start devoting more attention to my Lyft driver app cuz their instant pay WORKS!


You seriously can't wait until Wednesday. Most places don't pay people daily whether they are a contractor or not. I don't see why it matters if you get money today or in 2 days as long as you get the correct amount.


----------



## UberEatsDriverWA (Feb 26, 2018)

Not like we don't have money. We don't want to spend our own money on a piece of shit company. I only do this because it pays for itself and makes me more money during the slow parts of year. Never had to throw up my own money for gas and usually I just use the Uber funds I just made.The day I pull out money from my other job will be the day I quit Uber. I won't throw up my hard earned cash to make them millions. Over a million people drive each day for Uber and I already notice Uber steals .2 miles off each trip.... Next time take a screenshot before you leave the pick-up. Then take a screenshot when you end the trip. If Uber takes a few cents off each trip they make millions each day without fully charging.


----------



## at007smartLP (Oct 24, 2017)

sounds like the Ponzi is running out of funds, waiting on todays deposits to cover yesterdays but dont have enough so give it "some time"

burning $9000 a minute is some serious burn lol


----------



## Leah Swift (Aug 29, 2017)

Codyboy1 said:


> What city are you in?


Las Vegas


----------

